# Married to a charming man



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

I want to have faith that my husband doesn't have emotional affairs or worse, but lately I have been seriously questioning his moral and character. Anytime we go out with with a group of people he is the center of attention accepting flirtatious manners and he acts "available." 

At work holiday parties or gatherings there's always a new female co-worker introducing themselves to me. 

Whenever I started to get the notion he was out of boundary or I get emotional, I tell him what I saw or felt and ask him if he understands and all he can say to every question is, "I don't know," or " what to you mean, what did I do," 

Now when I met him he had me right away, I was intrigued by him and how he can carry on about interesting topics, he's charming. He is easily likable etc...so I know I can't change a person. I just wish he had a little more respect for what we have, family, marriage, and me. 

One of his only responses to his behavior when we were out was, " we go out to socialize, "we don't have to just talk to eachother,". 
I'm thinking we don't get out enough and socialize or that I'm jealous or something. 

How do people live like that? I felt embarrassed or shamed the other night this chick felt on his man boobs and was even flirting with me, she was totally wild, and we should have put the breaks on it and just went home or something. 

There's people at this work who have all moved to other departments or got fired and I'm wondering why...

Could he be a cheater? Or just getting comfortable (we've been married going on 7 years)


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

He has man boobs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> He has man boobs?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just about to ask the same question.


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

Well pecks...I guess he's getting chubby. But we got bikes so were gonna start getting healthy again. But ya I like his man boobs I thought it was funny when she went after them, but I was mad he kept laughing and egging this chick on who is newly deprecated getting a D and sleeps around. He said he was trying to steer her towards his best friend, who she thought was gay. What a excuse. I thought they all were acting single. I mad at myself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does he work in a place that has a very high number of women?
Do men he works with come up and introduce themselves to you?

In a lot of companies people move between departments and some get fired. Unless you know something in particular that has happened this is not a sign of infidelity. Are you thinking that your husband is at the root of all of this going on at his company?


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

He's not respecting you and he's out of line letting anyone handle him in anyway that wouldn't be cool for a man to do the same to you. For me, that's pretty much 0. 

I think he's got some serious boundry misconceptions and you need to push this one. Draw a line and explain to him this isn't about being social. This is him making you feel uncomfortable in your relationship. Which should be his highest priority. 

My personal opinion. He's not cheating, I think if he was then he would avoid these women (unless he was so confident in his infedility that he didn't care if you met all of them). I think he really just thinks you're feelings/opinion of it don't matter and that's almost as bad. 

Let him know, he can socialize in a normal boundry or he can figure out socializing by himself. Don't let this issue get brushed off as you being paranoid. 

Hang in there and take hold of the situation. Show him he does not dominate this issue or relationship!


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Im a tight ass at work but this still seems very unprofessional at a company function. It would get many fired at more conservative companies


----------



## bell (Jul 10, 2011)

At his work I'd say majority are men, but it seems pretty even. The guys he works with, my husband introduces me to and usually their spouse too, if they have one. But I'd say about 3 or 4 women have came up to him and myself on their own at events. he says ppl moved for work related issues. Even if I question it, I will never know. But we did skip the holiday party this year. 

The wild chick was a friend of his sisters at her house party which kinda made me irritated at his sister a little. I mean anytime I just have a conversation with my my brother in law she coughs and acts jealous. So why does she act like she can't see her friend being an ass?


----------



## TOMTEFAR (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you have an insecurity problem from before?

I agree that your H have some boundary issues. At least he is very close to crossing acceptable boundaries.

Might it be that your H is very nice, funny and charming and that that attracts others. Might not have anything to do with him being unfaithfull or going after others. Some people is just likable. 

If I where you, I would however have a long talk with H and explain what makes you uncomfortable with his behaviour. Try to agree on some common boundaries that is acceptable. I would at least try to avoid things that woudl upset my wife if she gets uncomfortable. But don't make any ridiculus demands on his behaviour.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

BjornFree said:


> I was just about to ask the same question.


A good friend of mine, married , fat guy with man boobs.

He has a degree is some one of those IT fields, and is in charge of a leading bank's online security systems.

The man is a chick magnet. Women just naturally gravitate towards him because of his personality , charm and of course his money.

His wife is a slim , very fit Barbie doll type woman, and in the beginning of their marriage she was very insecure.
Now she seems to have accepted that the ladies just like being around him.


----------

